# Canadians returning to BC



## Jaccor (Jan 30, 2011)

My husband, son (10 mths old) and I are planning on returning to BC - lower mainland this year, after living near the UK for 11 years. We have been reading online that people are suggesting to buy a property before returning... We have family that we can live with when we first return... does anyone have any advice on whether it is better to buy before or once you get there?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jaccor said:


> My husband, son (10 mths old) and I are planning on returning to BC - lower mainland this year, after living near the UK for 11 years. We have been reading online that people are suggesting to buy a property before returning... We have family that we can live with when we first return... does anyone have any advice on whether it is better to buy before or once you get there?


I do not believe there is a true/real answer to your question. Are you convinced your return will be permanent. If so then buying is not out of line. If you're not sure that it's permanent then I would rent until you find the location best suited to you and you're totally settled with work/school area and, of course, happy you made the decision to return.


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Lived in BC for several years. I see zero advantage to buying property first.


----------



## Akinsomo (Feb 3, 2011)

isjob offer so easy in canada for forein workers?


----------



## Jaccor (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the answers so far.. we are making the move permanent and roughly know where we want to be... probably Port Coquitlam or Pitt Meadows area but think we will wait to buy until we return. 

As for jobs, we are having a few issues regarding that... no agencies want to talk to you on email until we return, the hope is that I won't work for a while when we return but my husband is in IT and wants / needs to find a job straight away


----------



## Akinsomo (Feb 3, 2011)

Jaccor said:


> Thanks for the answers so far.. we are making the move permanent and roughly know where we want to be... probably Port Coquitlam or Pitt Meadows area but think we will wait to buy until we return.
> 
> As for jobs, we are having a few issues regarding that... no agencies want to talk to you on email until we return, the hope is that I won't work for a while when we return but my husband is in IT and wants / needs to find a job straight away


why is that no agencies will like to communicate to somebody through email, just let me know the guardline.
Thanks.


----------



## Jaccor (Jan 30, 2011)

Totally agree. We are going to try ringing and see if talking in person makes a difference.... We'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canada, for the most part, is a face to face society when it comes to employment. Employers do not react to emails, unsolicited CVs or 'phone calls.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*It all Depends*



Krogl said:


> Lived in BC for several years. I see zero advantage to buying property first.


If a person has the minimun 5% downpayment to get a mortgage and can afford the payments to own, whether its a house or even a condo anywhere on the lower mainland, renting would just be throwing money down the drain, and just paying someone elses mortgage. Housing is very, very expensive, but prices are generally down from last year, and interest rates are still near record lows, a relative just got a mortgage for 3.25%, through a mortgage broker, a full 1 % less than they could find thru a bank. Of course if buying is not feasable then ya, rent, but sooner or later interest rates and housing prices ARE going to go up again.
And even more people will join the growing list of those unable to own a home in Canada.
I bought my first house in 1980 for $95k, my rate was 13%, but payments still less then renting, or course I re-financed when it made sense and have moved several times using the equity I had built up. You can't build equity by renting. I paid off my mortgage 2 years ago and could sell my current house today for about $775-800K, 3 years ago, as an investment, i bought a condo for $55k and could sell today for around $80k, and the renters pay $950 rent, which is double my mortgage payment. Just do the math as to who is ahead. In the long run, renting only benefits the owner.


----------



## Akinsomo (Feb 3, 2011)

Therefore what can i do to be enployed in the canadian labor market, infact, this is my major quest at the moment, i need to change environment for better ones.
thanks.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Do you have a needed skill?*



Akinsomo said:


> isjob offer so easy in canada for forein workers?


Do you have a trade? or a skill that is in short supply? Check with the Canadian gov't to see if you can come here on a work visa, but under no circumstances should you pay to get a job. There are alot of ads promising jobs, and all you have to do is send an apllication fee, but they don't actually get you a job, bottom line is, if you have to pay to get a job, its probably a fraud.


----------



## Akinsomo (Feb 3, 2011)

gringotim said:


> Do you have a trade? or a skill that is in short supply? Check with the Canadian gov't to see if you can come here on a work visa, but under no circumstances should you pay to get a job. There are alot of ads promising jobs, and all you have to do is send an apllication fee, but they don't actually get you a job, bottom line is, if you have to pay to get a job, its probably a fraud.


yes i have a trade such as Heavy Equipment Mechanic , please, i need your advise ,is it wise to engage immigration law firm for this purpose?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

IMO using immigration consultants can be a quick way to part yourself from your money. The process isn't that difficult.


----------



## Akinsomo (Feb 3, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> IMO using immigration consultants can be a quick way to part yourself from your money. The process isn't that difficult.


if the process is not difficult please, tell me how, what can i do to begin this journey, canada is my my dream of choice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Akinsomo said:


> if the process is not difficult please, tell me how, what can i do to begin this journey, canada is my my dream of choice.


You should closely read Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## Akinsomo (Feb 3, 2011)

i will be grateful if you can introduce good and faithful immigration law firm to me for my relocation to canada with job offer


----------



## Akinsomo (Feb 3, 2011)

*MR*

i want to know if by engaging a law firm for immigration matters for canadian skilled worker is wise step.
thanks.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Best to Start a NEW thread*



Akinsomo said:


> i want to know if by engaging a law firm for immigration matters for canadian skilled worker is wise step.
> thanks.


I think you might get more responses to your questions if you started a new thread instead of posting your questions under the thread titled "Canadians returning to BC". By the way, have you ever been to any part of Canada, or know anything about what its like to live in any part of the country? And why Canada? There should be lots of jobs for Heavy Equipment Mechanic, especially in the oil industry in Alberta, but have you checked to see if your trade would even allow you to immigrate to Canada?


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics is one of the professions noted on the list of 29 eligible occupations that can submit an application under the Skilled Worker category. This list may change again in June 2011. 

Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing

The site that Auld Yin provided is the official website for Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC), so will provide you with the correct information. Check out the Skilled Worker and Provincial Nominee Program (PNP) to get a better idea of how to proceed with your intention to relocate to Canada. 

All the best...


----------

